# Interesting want ad



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Full-Time Aquarium Service Person needed.
Must have transportation and be a strong Swimmer and we will need to Train you to Scuba Dive as part of your job.
General Knowledge of Saltwater and Freshwater Fish is required.
Job is in Brampton.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-general-labo...ed/1123991964?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Quite a tank for a restaurant. Curious as to what restaurant.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like the Mandarin in Brampton and a good guess is that it is a position offered by the servicing company, not the restaurant.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I am pretty sure it is the tanks in Mandarin.

There are two Mandarins in Brampton and I am pretty sure it is for them.

Good luck with who ever applies for the job.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Jimmy *sob* *sob* 

(and thats crying, not acronym )


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Scuba*

Im pretty sure you need to be acredited by a authorized certified agency to teach and certify people for scuba. Last I checked that would be something like PADI , SDI, TDI, SSI ....

I would be very very afraid of someone teaching scuba who is not certified to do so.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

If you do a search on the phone number, it brings up a facebook page called Sea Surgeon Inc.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I met someone here on the forums that use to maintain those tanks. Can't remember his name though


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Scuba cert*

"Must have transportation and be a strong Swimmer and we will need to Train you to Scuba Dive as part of your job."

Getting padi ( largest scuba organization in the world) is typically a 2 day course for all the class room and pool training , followed by 4 open water dives across 2 days. If you check with any of the local scuba ships that train and have certified instructors ( who are active and current with their instructor insurance) it's about $700 for the entire course and dives with the scuba gear rental. It's getting cold so I don't see anyone doing open water dives this time of the year.

The difference between a certified diver ( someone who has taken and passed the course, and an certified instructor (someone who has taken the certification course and has achieved the title of open water scuba insteucor) is huge. Thw instructor course itself is usually a $3500 course with a requirement of dive master and 60 dives ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I know someone who used to service that tank and I was there to have an inside look. He has since moved to BC and had worked with the public aquarium, then moved on to Piscine Energetics. Not sure if he is still working with PE though.


----------

